# Otbs



## dennis s (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, how does a person become a member of the OTBS?

Thanks


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

By helpful posts such as this one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74661


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 9, 2010)

lead by example

set a higher standard

do your best for fellow members and the forum

uphold a sense of honour

we don't always succeed in these things, but my experience has been that the effort is worth more than the results.


----------



## dennis s (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

What He said and then some. Some of us and me included hold this to be an honor that is earned by your dedication to this site and to the folks here that ask for help. Also to give them the correct answers or atleast the lead to to where they can find the answer.


----------



## bassman (Jan 9, 2010)

And post lots of pics of your smokes!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 9, 2010)

what they all said


----------



## alx (Jan 10, 2010)

I just sent the Dude Abides 100 bucks and it was smoothed over....


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 10, 2010)

SSHHHHH, half that was mine


----------



## carpetride (Jan 10, 2010)

Man mine only cost 19.99 and they doubled my order!




LOL!  The real advise was posted earlier, not much to add to that.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2010)

Dennis S,

Here is the link that will explain the OTBS Nomination procedures.

If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL Yeah we're gonna need to chat about that. Your check didn't clear.


----------



## thebigred67 (Aug 7, 2011)

BBQ Engineer said:


> By helpful posts such as this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  for the link because you can't find the acronym on Google for sure.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 10, 2011)

My gosh, thanks for that link, cause I'm a newbie and I was pretty sure I knew what the OTBS acronym stood for.  But, dang;  it doesn't mean "Other Than Bull S!#!"!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 10, 2011)

That made me giggle.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeanne said:


> My gosh, thanks for that link, cause I'm a newbie and I was pretty sure I knew what the OTBS acronym stood for.  But, dang;  it doesn't mean "Other Than Bull S!#!"!


LOL...Actually...You are Correct!...Being the most Experienced and Helpful, among us...They can be counted on for accurate info...However they are not above...TEASING THE HELL OUT OF YOU! ( Wuzzup VENTURE!?!)...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> LOL...Actually...You are Correct!...Being the most Experienced and Helpful, among us...They can be counted on for accurate info...However they are not above...TEASING THE HELL OUT OF YOU! ( Wuzzup VENTURE!?!)...JJ




How can you say that Jimmy? We only do that in private


----------



## michael ark (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought it stood for (outdoor transient barbq society) when i joined.You know people cooking on burring barrels.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I SEEN IT.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Sorry I let the cat out of the bag...You can PM me with a BEATIN'...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## frosty (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys crack me up!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The OTBS is one of the most difficult organizations to be presented into. Hear ye, hear ye, many aspire to be honored with it, few measure up to the calling.  Other than that, keep smokin'!


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2011)

Good to see you back in form JJ.  I was afraid when they did the surgery they might drain all the vinegar out of you!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 12, 2011)

Venture said:


> Good to see you back in form JJ.  I was afraid when they did the surgery they might drain all the vinegar out of you!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lemans (May 21, 2014)

Give someone a pulled pork sandwich and they eat one meal .. Show them how to smoke a Butt and they eat forever .. Btw
Don't forget the beer!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 1, 2014)

Lemans said:


> Give someone a pulled pork sandwich and they eat one meal .. Show them how to smoke a Butt and they eat forever .. Btw
> Don't forget the beer!!!


I'd also add _*"teach them how to make the slaw and a finishing sauce"*_. Man CAN live by PB alone, but it's nice to have the fixins!

Brian


----------



## padronman (Aug 30, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I'd also add _*"teach them how to make the slaw and a finishing sauce"*_. Man CAN live by PB alone, but it's nice to have the fixins!
> 
> Brian


AND BEANS......don't forget them beans


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 31, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> AND BEANS......don't forget them beans


Oh yeah...













P1010002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 10, 2013


----------



## Dutch (Sep 2, 2014)

BDSKelly what in the heck is in that pot? Them ain't beans-that looks like beenie-weenie soup to me! (Big Grin)  We be talking about them "almost world famous" Wicked Baked Beans! (Thumbs Up).

(Sorry I'm on the work computer and it don't allow emoticons)


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 2, 2014)

Dutch said:


> BDSKelly what in the heck is in that pot? Them ain't beans-that looks like beenie-weenie soup to me! (Big Grin) We be talking about them "almost world famous" Wicked Baked Beans! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Dutch!! First no beenie recipe can compete with those Wickeds of yours my friend.  Absolutely the best. 

These are called leftover beans. I make them every Sunday when I smoke.  Easy to make. Pintos, Ro Tel, Taco Meat Spice and the left over smoked meat from last weekend that was tucked into the freezer.  Could be pulled pork... Could be brisket... Rib bones maybe... Whatcha see floating in this pot looks like a mix of Butt and Andouille Sausage. (one of my favorites by the way)

Nothin to it the way we do it.  ...But nothin beats the Wicked Baked Beans. 

Brian


----------



## venture (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Dutch?

He just don't get no respect?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2014)

Rodney Dangerfield and I share a lot in common! Respect? What's that? :biggrin:


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > BDSKelly what in the heck is in that pot? Them ain't beans-that looks like beenie-weenie soup to me! (Big Grin) We be talking about them "almost world famous" Wicked Baked Beans! (Thumbs Up ).
> ...



Brian, that does look good. I can see a hot steaming bowl of those beans on a COLD winter's day. Care to share the amounts for the ingredients in this recipe?


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2014)

Just to intentionally hijack this thread?







Two of the most posted threads I have seen on SMF:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork

But Dutch still don't get no respect!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 7, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Brian, that does look good. I can see a hot steaming bowl of those beans on a COLD winter's day. Care to share the amounts for the ingredients in this recipe?


Id be delighted Dutch. Cause it is so easy.  

2 pound  bag of pintos soaked over night. 
I can of Ro-Tel Tomatoes and Chilies
2 cloves chopped garlic.
4 Tablespoons of Fiesta brand Taco Seasoning. (This may not be available nation wide. Caution using the stuff in the pouch because it has much more salt) 
Bring to a boil and then turn down to a simmer. Cook the beans for 1 hour.
Then add about 2 cups of any meat out of the freezer from last weeks smoke. (Butt, Brisket, Sausage)
Bring the beans back to a boil and then turn down to a simmer. 
Cook the beans for another 1 hour or until tender. 
Toss em in a bowl with a little shredded Monterey Jack. 

Simple stuff. 

B


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2014)

Since this thread is already totally hijacked?

I will add for newbies?

I always save and freeze ends and trimmings from many things.

Perfect for a pot of beans, a soup, or a stew?

Anyplace that smoked goodness can kick up a dish!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## seenred (Sep 8, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Id be delighted Dutch. Cause it is so easy.
> 
> 2 pound  bag of pintos soaked over night.
> I can of Ro-Tel Tomatoes and Chilies
> ...



Oh yeah!  That simple recipe sounds awesome!  I'm kinda fired up about tryin this recipe, Brian...thanks for sharing!

:points:

Red


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 15, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Oh yeah! That simple recipe sounds awesome! I'm kinda fired up about tryin this recipe, Brian...thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to it Red.  Sunday dinner fix ins .  Thanks for keeping an eye on ol' B


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Id be delighted Dutch. Cause it is so easy.
> 
> 2 pound  bag of pintos soaked over night.
> I can of Ro-Tel Tomatoes and Chilies
> ...


Sounds like a great recipe, but I'd prefer to toss mine in a bowl...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2014)

Venture said:


> Just to intentionally hijack this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merv, If you are still posting " That " Finishing Sauce...You ain't tried mine...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## venture (Sep 22, 2014)

JJ oh JJ!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please READ the thread?

I said MOST POSTED!

I would never say it was the BEST for fear of bringing out the JERSEY BOY in you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah I saw that, but I didn't take my meds and was feeling feisty besides I haven't razzed you in awhile. I have tried Soflaquer's sauce it is good but I can't leave well enough alone...JJ


----------



## venture (Sep 23, 2014)

Well JJ?

The next time you get that deep into the 30-pack?

The least you could do is invite me over???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would love to shake your hand and talk about old times and memories we share!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2014)

Amen my Friend. If I ever get out to Cali, I will make that happen, though at this rate we are going to be old men...JJ


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds like a great recipe, but I'd prefer to toss mine in a bowl...


Dang it Case... Good catch.  My fingers get tangled.  I'll have to do an edit.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Venture said:


> Since this thread is already totally hijacked?
> 
> I will add for newbies?
> 
> ...


That is a very good point.


----------



## spudeye (May 23, 2015)

God I love this one.. was trying to figure it out myself.

But I thank you for you thoughts, tickled my fancy


----------



## dr k (Jan 2, 2016)

I searched OTBS and this is the first thread.  I realize this thread is several years old and the last post is 5.23.15.  This is just an observation.  Especially from the first page.  How do people with only 10, 11, 12, 18, 21, 34, 47, 62 points get into this elite membership?  

-Kurt


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2016)

Dr K said:


> I searched OTBS and this is the first thread.  I realize this thread is several years old and the last post is 5.23.15.  This is just an observation.  Especially from the first page.  How do people with only 10, 11, 12, 18, 21, 34, 47, 62 points get into this elite membership?
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt,

OTBS members are people who have given of themselves via instruction and unselfishly sharing their knowledge with the members of this Sight.  Just because some do not have a  large amount of points does not detract from those qualities.  Points are randomly given by members who feel that the knowledge gained from other members merits a small reward as a thank you.  That's all.  It does not act as the only qualifier for OTBS membership.

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2016)

Additionally, Points were disabled for a few years so it is possible to have been around a long time and not have many points. See Nomination procedure below...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't remember having points when I was here a few years ago. But I don't remember a lot of things these days!


----------



## lemans (Dec 11, 2016)

Be as opened as you can. share the good cooks?and the not so  good with the forum..!


----------

